# Relocation of Furnace to Basement converted from Crawl Space



## AK2121 (Feb 10, 2010)

Im currently planning to convert my deep crawlspace (currently 7.5'-3') into a basement (It is/will be walk out on one wall).  My house is currently one story and slightly less than 1000 sq. ft.  I am planning to move the furnace and water heater to the basement as I wanted to expand my tiny kitchen on the main floor. What will be the greatest challenges and what are the best tips anyone could provide?  Please let me know if you need more info... I am also planning on adding an addition onto the back of the house and soon to be basement...So it will be >1000 sq ft.  I am aware that I may need to update/resize my furnace.


----------



## Blue Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

Are your heating ducts in the floor? If so you have a down draft furnace and will need to replace it.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 10, 2010)

AK2121 said:


> What will be the greatest challenges and what are the best tips anyone could provide?



You might need Manual D from ACCA.


----------

